# Has Anyone Ever Transferred Fish Long Distances?



## Dolphinswin (Jun 26, 2010)

I was just thinking about college and how Im going to transport my mac and tank? I plan on getting a smaller tank like a 30long or a 30 breeder. How would you transfer a 5" mac and keep you bacteria alive if you were going 5+ hours? Im only a junior now but Im guessing when I decide on a college and meet my roomate he will be down to have a piranha at our dorm... unless hes a nerdy little kid.lol


----------



## JoeDizzleMPLS (Nov 5, 2007)

Get a battery powered air pump and run it in a 5 gallon bucket filled with tank water and your filter media to keep the bacteria alive, you could run another one on the bucket with your fish, but it wouldn't be 100% necessary.

Where are you planning on going to school?


----------



## FEEFA (Nov 19, 2007)

What he said^^^^

And you have a spilo not a mac


----------



## Dolphinswin (Jun 26, 2010)

would you need some type of ammonia source for the bateria over the travel?

I'm not sure yet, I take the ACT next month and have some practive ACT stuff tonight. Im thining North Dakota somehwere, UND, NDSU, maybe Minot state college. I dont know what i want to do yet either lol



FEEFA said:


> What he said^^^^
> 
> And you have a spilo not a mac


----------



## FEEFA (Nov 19, 2007)




----------



## Dolphinswin (Jun 26, 2010)

I got a new mac.


----------



## JoeDizzleMPLS (Nov 5, 2007)

Just transporting in tank water would be fine, I moved over a dozen tanks in one shot from Minneapolis to where I'm at now. On moving day I packed the moving truck full of our furniture and boxes, tore down my tanks and loaded them, and then drove 3 hours in the truck up to the new house, got there at 1 am and started setting up tanks. I lost some plants in the move from the change from city to well water, but fish and filters were fine.


----------



## Piranha-Freak101 (Dec 8, 2010)

pics?


----------



## FEEFA (Nov 19, 2007)

Dolphinswin said:


> I got a new mac.


What happened to the ruby? Did you pick up that 12incher?


----------



## Dolphinswin (Jun 26, 2010)

FEEFA said:


> I got a new mac.


What happened to the ruby? Did you pick up that 12incher?
[/quote]
Keep it on the dlow, I tried to get him to let me have him but he said that people were offering him like 900.00 for it. I got a finger chasing mac and i swear to J this will be the only piranha I have from now till it dies. Im in for the long haul with this baby, Im talking college, and further. Hes gonna best sweet. He already comes to the front of the tank when put my hand there, he isnt a mean finger chaser just yet but hes cool. His names turbo.


----------



## BRUNER247 (Jun 2, 2010)

Several times 12+ hrs. 5gal bucket with batt airstone.5gal bucket filled with tank water with airstone. Then you have 7-8 gals of aged tank water. If your worried fill two buckets full. I've hauled 6" fish in 5gal bucket 12+ hrs without airstone also. Plenty of water movement without one, unless its 100+ degrees out then definitely run a pump & wrap bucket with blanket.blanket works for winter also. Don't feed your fish for 2-3days before the move also.


----------



## bricklr (Aug 14, 2010)

Dolphinswin said:


> I got a new mac.


What happened to the ruby? Did you pick up that 12incher?
[/quote]
Keep it on the dlow, I tried to get him to let me have him but he said that people were offering him like 900.00 for it. I got a finger chasing mac and i swear to J this will be the only piranha I have from now till it dies. Im in for the long haul with this baby, Im talking college, and further. Hes gonna best sweet. He already comes to the front of the tank when put my hand there, he isnt a mean finger chaser just yet but hes cool. His names turbo.
[/quote]

Dude...I wish I could sell just one of my P's. Your changen em like underwear.


----------



## THE BLACK PIRANHA (Dec 8, 2003)

DW you sold the ruby to get a f*cking Mac are you serious. You didnt even give that fish a f*cking chance and now Im glad you didnt get my Rhom cause you are truly a f*ck tard. Thats like trading Cariba for Reds O wait you did that too. Why are you even asking us this question about trasporting your fish it will ether be dead or you will trade it for a gold fish cause it come to the top and eats pellets out of your hand. I was starting to gain my respect but you have lost it now. Why dont you just sell your fish and get a ant farm you retard.


----------



## Dolphinswin (Jun 26, 2010)

Think what you guys would like, I don't give 3 shits about what you think. I sold the damn ruby red cuz he was sold to me as a 5" and he was barely pushing 4. I got an awesome mac and Im glad I got rid of the damn rrs. I would have kept that rhom just for the sake of it being another members. Keeping small fish in big tanks isnt fun. You all have 3+ tanks so when you get a lame ass fish you can afford to keep him cuz you have 2 other cool ones right there. If i had a 40 breeder better yet a 29gal id of thrown the small ruby red in there and kept him. Say whatever you'd like, I made a mistake picking the rrs anyways. If Alex would have had a 6-7" elong like pedro I would've gotten that. Only reason I didnt get a larger elong is because pedro would probably posion my fish. So there you go think what you want, you guys are the real keepers with 4 plus tanks and having good and bad piranha. I'd love to see how you'd react when you had 1 75gal and the smallest fish that you had didnt even use 1/4th the tank. Im glad i got the mac so F off. There fish people not dogs, trade sell till you get the one you want.


----------



## FEEFA (Nov 19, 2007)

At least he kept the ruby longer than the first mac this time.

And dont worry dolphin, I'll keep it on the "down low"


----------



## Dolphinswin (Jun 26, 2010)

FEEFA said:


> At least he kept the ruby longer than the first mac this time.
> 
> And dont worry dolphin, I'll keep it on the "down low"


your the last to be talking about fish changes. With an awesome mac shoal like you had how could you go wrong? Yea about that....


----------



## THE BLACK PIRANHA (Dec 8, 2003)

You will never det waht you want cause you have no clue what you want. And these fish are more than just fish to 80% of the members here. Also I have a 5" rhom thats in a 50b in my living room that rarely comes out of his corner and I have had him since he was under 1". All my other tanks are in my basement with more lively fish than him but he is the one I chose to have in my living room.


----------



## Smoke (Sep 8, 2010)

So where's the pics of this finger chasing demon Mac? I'm curious to see it.


----------



## Dolphinswin (Jun 26, 2010)

THE BLACK PIRANHA said:


> You will never det waht you want cause you have no clue what you want. And these fish are more than just fish to 80% of the members here. Also I have a 5" rhom thats in a 50b in my living room that rarely comes out of his corner and I have had him since he was under 1". All my other tanks are in my basement with more lively fish than him but he is the one I chose to have in my living room.


Yep. Again you have many tanks that have cool piranha. Yea i want a fish with personaity, like the 13" mac i saw when i got this one. One that will come to the glass everytime you finger chase with him. you know exactly what im talking about because im sure you have a piranha right now that will do that. So you and you team F DW can F yourselves beacuse you all have multiple tanks. I sure as hell wouldnt let feefa in the clan, hes just as bad as anyone else so f*ck off and enjoy you 16 species of piranha and finger chasing fish.


----------



## FEEFA (Nov 19, 2007)

Dolphinswin said:


> At least he kept the ruby longer than the first mac this time.
> 
> And dont worry dolphin, I'll keep it on the "down low"


your the last to be talking about fish changes. With an awesome mac shoal like you had how could you go wrong? Yea about that....
[/quote]

I actually give mine a chance before I get rid of them








Since I set up my new tank you've been telling me to get a rrs, you got and now what...


----------



## Dolphinswin (Jun 26, 2010)

FEEFA said:


> At least he kept the ruby longer than the first mac this time.
> 
> And dont worry dolphin, I'll keep it on the "down low"


your the last to be talking about fish changes. With an awesome mac shoal like you had how could you go wrong? Yea about that....
[/quote]

I actually give mine a chance before I get rid of them








Since I set up my new tank you've been telling me to get a rrs, you got and now what...
[/quote]
Id still get a rrs but not 3.5". I have a cool fish so... Im sure yours wont last that long either... you had the pleasure of a cool mac, you got rid of it.


----------



## Smoke (Sep 8, 2010)

I don't get it... why didn't you just wait until after you move... and THEN get your new Mac?


----------



## FEEFA (Nov 19, 2007)

I'm not going to argue with you.

I'll just sit back and watch you make an ass out of yourself as usual


----------



## THE BLACK PIRANHA (Dec 8, 2003)

FEEFA said:


> I'm not going to argue with you.
> 
> I'll just sit back and watch you make an ass out of yourself as usual


----------



## JoeDizzleMPLS (Nov 5, 2007)

I'm closing this because the original question has been answered and we are nowhere near that discussion anymore.

Let's also try to keep it clean out here in the hobby forums


----------

